# Looking to sell a nice work truck



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

I read through the dos and donts of the site and didn't see anything about a plumber attempting to sell another plumber a used work truck.
On that note anyone interested in a 2002 Ford e350 cutaway with a 14' Marathon box with custom shelving,plastic bins and pipe storage.
Contact Dave @ 408 781-3556 or [email protected]

Thank you fellow tradesmen:thumbup:


----------

